# ADOPTING A 20 MONTH OLD IN MAY. what do I need??



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

honest answers here from those of you who have, or have had a child of around 20 months. just what do I really need? I have a maclaren buggy now (oooh its lovely), she is going to start in a cot bed as she is still in a cot at the foster carers, but hopefully we will convert it into a junior bed as soon as she is ready, I have bought some lovely plates and cutlery, and am "in the know" about the toys side of things.  as far as nappies, wipes, bottles/spout cups etc go we are going to wait until the intros have started and buy the same as what the foster carers have, we have a booster seat from a relative (on advice from the foster carers) so I guess it more things like what do I do about bibs at that age? anyone fancy writing a nice comprehensive list of what a 20 month old uses in a regular week?

the thing is all through the prep and home assessment its about identifying what we DO know and now we are on specifics and talking about a real little person of a certain age I am sure there are a million and one things I should know, but don't!  

all advice gratefully accepted


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

thats great! we know our little one to be still has a bottle at night and in the morning,and I know some have a bottle way past two, but its things like the bibs when feeding themselves i'm not up with.  luckily we have cbeebies but I am concerned she will have to fight dh forit on the weekends when the football is on. saturday mornings will be a real battle (football am). I am a wiggles fan (sad I know) so am looking forward to singing along to that. if she is not a fan already she will be soon! (I even have dorothy the dinosaur in my toybox).


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

The WIGGLES rock !  We love them, off to their show in July at the Hammersmith Apollo, 2nd time, can't wait 

How about some Wiggles pyjamas


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

toot toot!!!! (love the big red car)

where do you get wiggles pyjamas? I am still kidding myself and living in the vague hope my house will remain tasteful lol- so I have bought her some pyjamas from the white company which are sooo cute (I figure I will never have the motivation or money to do it once I have actually adopted so have done it now!)- but, like, how many pairs of pyjamas should Ihave altogether? how many sets of bedding? does anyone actually know a child who hasn't figured out how to open the cupboard locks by the age of two?  is there a special device created yet to stop a toddler removing the sky card from the digibox?  (I know you can get video/dvd locks- we discovered that after my dear nephew came to stay- hazelnuts plus video = cranky husband.

.amanda...... have you seen the wiggles on safari video? It really is out there- its the wiggles at the crocodile hunters animal park, with steve irwin dancing and singing away with them. How on EARTH does my homeland come up with these things!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Safari video...no I havn't, but it sounds brilliant   We have about 5 Wiggles DVD, Dorothy, Wags, Henry soft toys, the guitar and the big red car   Pyjamas you could possibly buy from e-Bay or the wiggles site..they are really cheap (but you already know that) but postage cost is the bad bit.

Bedding sets probably about 3 to allow for nightime sickness,...a spare pillow to allow again for being sick on...toddler toothbrush (but she may already have her own), pelican bibs are great until they learn to take them off on their own 

I'm so excited for you...its a wonderful time


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh door bumpers to stop them slamming the doors and trapping their fingers..Mothercare sell those.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Congrats on adopting your little girl!

Chloe will be 20 months in about 8 days time!

The food she eats is generally ours cut up and if I have loads left over then I put it into food pots and freeze, so food pots are useful!

If you get the tommee tippee plastic bibs they gape at the neck so I always use a smaller bib underneath because Chloe is insistent that she feeds herself!  The alternative bibs are the ones with sleeves etc.  Mothercare sell them in packs of 2.

Not sure what your little girl sleeps in, in terms of does she use a growbag or duvet or sheets/blankets but Chloe loves her growbag.  Chloe has 2 sets of pj's..... one on and one for the wash.  Probably best to have 3!  She has the shortsleeved body suits too at the moment.

Chloe isn't keen on being in a pushchair all the time so we use reins as well (have them in the change bag!).  She also uses a booster seat when out and about.

As she's an independent wotsit we've also made sure that we have a potty in the house and she'll sit on it (clothed), there is no way that we are potty training but it's just to get her used to it, you may not want to think about this just yet!

A couple of toothbrushes are pretty useful (one for you and one for them!).

Definitely music/nursery rhyme cd's or equivalent for them (there is something called my first cd and my first dvd sold together, chloe adores it!).  She prefers it to my singing and cbeebies is a life saver!  

We've just stopped using the changing mat and now change Chloe on the floor with a disposable changing mat.

Not sure how many teeth your little one will have but a bottle of medised, some teething granules (homeopathic) are pretty useful to have in!

Stairgate.........   Plug covers etc.........

Crayons - godsend, etchasketch even safer!!!!  

Chloe swims at least once a week so adores water............  

Feel free to ask away!  Sorry these were just random thoughts!

Good luck
Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hiya,

Our youngest is also 20 months - you are in for alot of fun!!!!!   If there was a device to stop the sky card from being removed then I would be first in line - we have tried everything and have now given up on that one - it is usually found posted in the video player    Can't think of much more to add other than what everyone has written here.  As far as toys go she loves the Little people range and it is probably one of the few things that she will sit down and play with.  Nothing will stay in it's place anymore and you will find things in the strangest of places    Our lives have been changed by our 2 but they are worth every lost Sky card, reeled out whole toilet roll  crayoned on wall!!!!!!! lost keys, half chewed cheque book, they are the light of our lives and I am sure strawberry will be to you too - If you could stock up on energy then I would get tonnes  .  I doubt whether I have been of any use but I remember our own excitement before the girls moved in and it's great.  Our 2 came with so much stuff from the foster home too and it was really good stuff so that all helped.
Disposable bibs are fab for when you are out and about and definatly cups that don't spill!!! 


lots of love Ann xxx

p.s We are BIG Dora and FiFi fans in this house and due to a double dvd set from my sister-in-law now we (That is we as in our 2 girls!!!!) have the fun song factory addiction too   much to dh's annoyance especially when I put it on in the car and we have to sing along


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi boom

Bet you never thought you'd be posting on parents place to chat eh?  

my daughter was soooo independent by 20 months - just wanted to add my thoughts

She needed: 

a step to clean her teeth (and look down the toilet of course )
a bathmat to stop her slipping over
a BIG placemat that was wipeable
Spill proof beakers
a bed rail to stop her falling out of her big girl bed (cot-- what do you mean cot  )

as well as the obvious stuff.  

Congratulations on becoming a mummy. You are bound to forget something but at least ASDA is a good bet and is open 24hrs!  

Witch


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

I posted a long post before and it gave me a strange msg that I had already posted it - but hadn't  

Anyways!

BG - HUGE congratulations on becoming a Mummy!  Maygan isn't 20mths old (yet!), but I've looked after a few of my nephews who've been there, done that   So, from what I can remember about my last post....

~ a library card: good to use for going on an outing and getting out of the house to borrow some books for your little girl.  She might also become involved in reading time (not sure if they have that over there) - where the librarian reads to groups of kids.

~ a soft hair brush: some kids hate getting their hair brushed, so a softer one might be nicer!  Oh and some cute little hair accessories  

Now, seeing as I left my memory behind in the labour ward all those months ago I'm stuck as to what else I wrote!!

It's going to be a huge learning curve for you and dh, and also your new littlie!  Enjoy yourselves, and take each day at a time!

~Natt~

Oh yeah!  I'm sure dh will get the little one interested in football, so don't worry about fighting over tv stations!  

And from one Aussie to another - did you know there is now a Wiggles World??!!  They've got one up at Dreamworld on the Gold Coast... not been there myself, but saw it the other day on tv - looks fab!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've just spotted this ~ Oh Kylie, I'm so so thrilled for you!!!!!!  

Don't know if you remember me ~ we used to chat on a US board years ago when we were both new to DIUI.  

I am so, so thrilled for you! 

My Niece is 2.9 years old now, but she's a major fan of Fifi and the Flowertots, bob the builder ~ has loved Dolls and drawing for ages now, as well as Jigsaw puzzles. 

Brilliant news for you!

Marie xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

wow! thanks guys thats absolutely brilliant! I have discovered www.gltc.com which has lovely stuff- I got a roll up big placemat and groovy nappy/wipes pouch, a step for stepping up to brush teeth and some window locks amongst other things- I will now be on the lookout for some good bibs. I am praying she likes the buggy as we just spent 100 quid on it!!

natt- wow- wiggles world at dreamland- thats just down the road from where I come from in aus (gold coast girl) so eventually when we fly out there we can visit (I used to work at dreamworld on the roller coaster!!)

marielou of COURSE I remember you honey! wow just spotted your ticker- what fantastic news all round then! I am so excited its not funny I can't believe I am going to be a mummy.
Brilliant suggestions everyone. any more suggestions welcome too!

kylie
x


----------

